# no sides off of tren ace a100mg ed



## 10monthsin (Jul 17, 2013)

Im 31yrs old 6'1 270lbs about 11% body fat on my 9th week of my cycle and this my second cycle. 50 mgAnadrol wks 1-4. 500 test e wks  1-6 . 250 test e wks 6-12 . 700 tren ace ed wks 4-12. I ran this cycle to cut up I do my bulk natural with great results. The reason for the anadrol first is training natural your body takes a beating takes forever to heal and so on the androl healed joint pain and allowed me to train harder not heavier but I did notice massive strength. Test is test alway run test self explanatory. But the kicker is the tren I was just gonna front load it but when I didnt feel any side I stayed at that dose it hasn't effected any thing other than made me super hairy .I got two different sources broke a bottle pissed off dropping bf crazy thou I really dont care about strength built that while off for a year . Has anybody ever done tren ace with no side ? Yeah im in my 4th week of tren ace and I take melatonin but I used that before cycle to help with deep sleep recovery . Anything?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 17, 2013)

Alright so your into week 5 of tren ace at 700mg with 9 weeks of 500 mg of test. and you have no sides but an increase of body hair, which is also a side of testosterone use. Right?are you questioning the product or the sheer lack of side effects?


----------



## kboy (Jul 18, 2013)

If your gear is good, you must be one of the few lucky ones that don't get bad sides from Tren, just keep your ancillaries on hand.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 18, 2013)

Your tren is bunk


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 18, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Your tren is bunk


I agree. 700mg week of tren ace is a lot per week.  Not everyone has the same sides, but you definitely should be feeling it big time.


----------



## kboy (Jul 18, 2013)

I don't know about bunk, it may be more like under dose, big time.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 18, 2013)

Same diff


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 18, 2013)

If you are on 700mg a week you should be a sweaty raging sleepless monster. I don't care who you are. Tren is my personal fave and I probably use it more than I should at all different levels and I always get sides. I've never had bunk tho.


----------



## kboy (Jul 19, 2013)

D-lats what dosage have you found to be more effective for you.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 21, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> If you are on 700mg a week you should be a sweaty raging sleepless monster.


Believe it or not, I do not get this side from tren..... lucky me I know.  I have some insomnia, but no night sweats at all!  And what's funny is I naturally sweat a lot!  Just shows everyone reacts differently. I've run tren several times, the last being AY.  It is unusual to get fake tren though.  My biggest sides are severe lethargy. a short fuse, and shortness of breath.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 21, 2013)

kboy said:


> D-lats what dosage have you found to be more effective for you.


I'm not D-lats, but for me 75-100mg ED of tren ace.  My first with it I started with 37.5mg ED, next ramped up to 50mg ED, then next ramped up to 75mg ED, then last cycle started with 75mg ED first three weeks, then went to 100mg for six weeks.   Looking back, 75mg ED was probably just as effective as 100mg, and with less sides.

Tren is some potent stuff. Don't take it lightly.


----------



## kboy (Jul 21, 2013)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'm not D-lats, but for me 75-100mg ED of tren ace.  My first with it I started with 37.5mg ED, next ramped up to 50mg ED, then next ramped up to 75mg ED, then last cycle started with 75mg ED first three weeks, then went to 100mg for six weeks.   Looking back, 75mg ED was probably just as effective as 100mg, and with less sides.
> 
> Tren is some potent stuff. Don't take it lightly.



Cool bro, for me 75 mg ED worked good with manageable side.


----------



## Raw Habitz (Jul 27, 2013)

If your using Test E or C it could be the test bro Tren and test will fight over receptors. Might be that you still have high level of test floating around. My last cycle I frontloaded Test at 1000mg then switched to 500mg by week 12 when I switched to tren I felt no sides. I even gave my buddy shit because he swore by it, at the same time I switched test e for test p and about 2 weeks later I pinned 100mg tren ace on my delt and I had sick pip and mad rage, not to mention my girl put me on the floor (not even our new couch) because I would soak the bed with night sweat. Lower your test dose and see if that helps or even switch to test p, if none of that works then it might be under dose Tren is strong and not many people have zero sides


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 28, 2013)

Low test high tren = less sides for most. I personally favour it.

In saying that, 700mg EW should floor most people.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jul 28, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Low test high tren = less sides for most. I personally favour it.
> 
> In saying that, 700mg EW should floor most people.



True story..however I personally go against the grain and usually run test a little higher or equal to my tren.  Regardless of test to tren ratio preference...700mg of legit tren would have most seasoned vets tapping out early.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 28, 2013)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> True story..however I personally go against the grain and usually run test a little higher or equal to my tren.  Regardless of test to tren ratio preference...700mg of legit tren would have most seasoned vets tapping out early.



I'm with Pitt.  I like to run test and tren equal or test slightly lower.  Last cycle I started out equal 525mg/525mg, then after 4 weeks bumped the tren up to 700mg WK and kept the test at 525 mg.  100mg ED of tren ace is about all I can handle (especially AY's tren ace), I managed to run it at 100mg for 5 weeks, but it kicked my ass.  Next time I doubt if I will go over 75mg ED.  Due to my age I'm considering dropping tren altogether and for my next cut going with TPA/mast-e/primo-e/anavar instead.  I might need to win the lottery to do so though


----------



## 10monthsin (Aug 19, 2013)

Well ive used to different top sources broke the tren ace bottle and try a different source tren e ran a gram front load and 800 per week stil no side cardio is fine no rage nothing but ive dropped into 10% or 11% fat range . I doubt two top sources can be bunk but I was wondering has anyone else not get sides I may sweat more only when working out thou carbs dont send me thru the roof nothing ive dropped 15 pound and people say I look bigger and fuller


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 19, 2013)

You're just lucky. I get aggression and night sweats, minor impact on cardio if my dose is moderate, but I can sleep thankfully.


----------



## Raw Habitz (Aug 20, 2013)

is your hair falling out? Sometimes I get low sides but first thing i notice is I find a few hairs here and there


----------



## 10monthsin (Aug 20, 2013)

No hair loss new hair thou never really had a lot of hair now I look like should howl at the moon. I was really worry about been a hot sweating pig that cant sleep and got nothing zero side caber on hand anti estrogen on never take them either . From all the studying I did it just seem strange but at the same time I done wanna judge its effects on sides . Am I the only one


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 20, 2013)

Hard to believe youfe that lucky I look at tren and my nips hurt lol


----------



## vicious 13 (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't get any sides other than puffy nips and I get crazy itchy


----------



## RoidsR4m3 (Aug 22, 2013)

a good sign to tell also is if you have tren dick. with 700mg/week, you should be experiencing something by now. With no sides such as Night sweats, aggression, irritability, lack of sleep and reduction of cardio abiltiy...to name a few,  I bet it's just test in that vial.


----------



## poppa_cracker (Aug 22, 2013)

the only sides I get with tren is my cardio goes to shit, sometimes I feel like I cant catch my breath, night sweats, and the feeling like I am the baddest mother fucker on the planet(even though I know I am not...lol)


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 22, 2013)

poppa_cracker said:


> the only sides I get with tren is my cardio goes to shit, sometimes I feel like I cant catch my breath, night sweats, and the feeling like I am the baddest mother fucker on the planet(even though I know I am not...lol)



I've found with the cardio thing, if my fitness level is high, and tren dose is moderate, say 50mg ED, then impact on cardio isn't too bad


----------



## Sebaco2011 (Aug 23, 2013)

I have same thing OP , only thing I got was caugh when injecting it , not sure why I never really got sides off it .


----------



## Bama78 (Sep 1, 2013)

Smart guys here helping you out with this one bro. I'm with capt'n , dlats, pitt and jersey on this one. Most guys with that much tren in them could chew through a bank vault.
You might be one of the few lucky ones. Bodys are different. Just dont start pinning 2 grams a week trying to feel it.lol.Listen to your Body on this one.
You sound like you are dialed in pretty good and making some positive results. 
Keep researching the boards and if you still question the gear then try another reputable source.
Best of luck to ya!


----------

